
Cyberpunk failed us - wolfgke
https://twitter.com/donniemnemonic/status/938165422544662528
======
itronitron
The current permitting process is likely to blame for the cyberpunk aesthetic
not permeating the built environment, not enough dystopianistas on planning
commissions.

~~~
hindsightbias
The Constanza in me wishes I had been the FLW of dystopian architecture.

------
hindsightbias
I waa going to ask why we all fetishsize dystopian futures and the I read the
tweet.

